# no sw or tax credits for co habiting jobseeker



## june (6 Apr 2012)

This seems very unfair. 

A male relative has lost his job. Benefits have now run out. He is living with his partner with whom he has two children. She has a job so after being assessed he does not qualify for any further benefits. 

However if they were married she could claim his tax credits.
As they are not married she is just expected to "keep him" as a dependent.
He has no income. It seems he is penalised for staying with his partner and kids

This seems crazy. Is there anything they can do in this situation? 
Any advice appreciated, thanks


----------



## eastbono (6 Apr 2012)

His partner can apply for family income supplement depending on her earnings and number of hours worked.
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW22/Pages/1WhatisFamilyIncomeSupplement.aspx

He should also open a credit claim at sw office in order to keep his contributions up to date.


----------



## june (8 Apr 2012)

Thank you for your reply eastbono


----------



## partnership (11 Apr 2012)

This is an anomoly in the system which should be sorted out.  The gov like to have it both ways - when they are paying out they are cohabiting and means testing but if it is of benefit then the reverse is the case.


----------



## Bee (4 Jul 2012)

In a similar situation and would appreciate advise.

Partner was made redundant last year and received JSB. The end of this coincided with my returning to work after maternity leave and for various reasons we have decided that he will be a stay at home parent. 

I'm aware that I cannot claim one parent tax credits, nor transfer his credits, we would not qualify for FIS etc and while feeling slightly aggrieved at the system we accept all of  this as we are happy with the decision we've made.

My question is though, what should he do in terms of maintaining a "credits record " ?

The SW office asked him to sign on for credits (?) however I'm not sure this is correct as he is technically not available for work ? Would it be correct to apply for Home makers tax credit ?

Appreciate any views,
Bee


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Jul 2012)

Homemakers Tax credits are only allowed to married people.  He should apply for SW Homemakers Credits if he is not eligible for ordinary SW credits. These will keep his pension record unbroken.    Stay at home women will automatically get these credits as Child Benefit is paid to them


----------



## SarahMc (4 Jul 2012)

I'm really surprised this was not dealt with in the civil partnership and cohabitants bill.


----------



## Bee (5 Jul 2012)

Many thanks Black Sheep, that's exactly what we need.
Bee


----------



## mandelbrot (5 Jul 2012)

SarahMc said:


> I'm really surprised this was not dealt with in the civil partnership and cohabitants bill.


 
As am I.

Civil partners are afforded the same tax treatment as married couples. But heterosexual couples can't enter into civil partnerships (which I believe is actually discrimination on grounds of sexuality, and I'd love if someone brought a case to the ECJ).

Gay marriage has been talked about again recently, and if it is introduced then they'll either have to scrap civil partnership or extend it to include heterosexual couples.


----------



## Black Sheep (5 Jul 2012)

From SW:-    (You do not need to register because your claim for Child Benefit, Carer's Allowance, Carer's Benefit or the Respite Care Grant is treated as an application to be registered as a homemaker. This information is noted automatically on your insurance record).  As the OP is male he will not be the one who claims Child Benefit, and therefore will need to register


----------

